# New Piranha



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I assume this is a Rhom but I figured I would post on here to see... I ordered an Eigenmanni Piranha and this fellow was shipped instead. The supplier had Black Diamond Rhoms a week or so ago so iunno.I'm not gonna fuss about it because other than some fin damage hes not in bad condition weight wise or color wise.

Feel free to give your thoughts


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That's not a rhom. IMO you got what you asked for. Who was the supplier?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO thts a serrasalmus rhombeus.. looks nothing like eigienmanni too me


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a Rhombeus. Ordered from Spencer?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

NOT an Eigenmanni. Looks like a Rhom. His eyes are almost red, which is pretty cool.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not an eigenmanni indeed. I think your assumption is right about it being a rhom


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

99.9% sure it's a rhom...possbily a GDR!...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Da said:


> 99.9% sure it's a rhom...possbily a GDR!...


I'm with Manster here, pretty sure it's a Rhom. Definitely has the diamond shape, even at such a young age. Plus I believe that an eigenmanni would have a clear eye.

Either way as long as you didn't pay an arm and a leg you have a beautiful specimen.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Somebody told me they probly wern't eigenmanni a little while ago when i was planning on ordering them, guess they were right.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I was just talking to spencer and he assures me they are eignemanni, I was thinking about ordering a few myself but not if they are rhoms.....

The list says they come from Rio Tahuayo if that helps anybody to id this.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Either way I'm happy with this lil guy. I have a peruvian Rhom also. I did get this guy from Spencer Jack. He himself is an awesome guy. Bent over backwards for me on the order that was placed. I'd recommend him to anyone simply for the speed in prepping and shipping the order plus as I said, couldn't find a nicer guy to talk too. S I say thanks to spencer.... Eigenmanni or not I'm happy with this lil guy! Lol


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Atleast your happy with it! I am considering ordering one from him, unless you still are down to do an order from belowwater?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Rio Tahuayo is in Peru.... S.eigenmanni is from Surinam.
So this should be a Peruvian rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Restricted- said:


> Somebody told me they probly wern't eigenmanni a little while ago when i was planning on ordering them, guess they were right.


Me..

He had 50 rhom and 50 "Eigenmanni" come in. He probly just had a rhom mixed in with the "eigenmanni" and luck of the draw it got picked.

The "Eigenmanni" are more then likely S.Serrulatus


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn I would order eigenmanni if they were actually the right fish. He said in october he will be back with a whole ton more new fish.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Restricted- said:


> Atleast your happy with it! I am considering ordering one from him, unless you still are down to do an order from belowwater?


I'm still thinking on it. Gotta talk to the wifey lol


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan25 said:


> Atleast your happy with it! I am considering ordering one from him, unless you still are down to do an order from belowwater?


I'm still thinking on it. Gotta talk to the wifey lol
[/quote]

Alright..check your pm's too, cant get the snakehead. BTW nice rhom ! Looks good, so your gonna keep it?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

What size is it? Under 3" ? For some reason I don't see Rhom but the eyes don't look ege either... I'm at a loss


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice pick up buddy!! Hopeur hppy either way??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your fish eyes are red as depicted in the photo than definately not Eigenmanni.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

JustJoshinYa said:


> What size is it? Under 3" ? For some reason I don't see Rhom but the eyes don't look ege either... I'm at a loss


Yeah hes around 3".


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Either way good looking fish I'd repost a picture in 3-6 months it may change significantly


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah i'll definitely do that.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Da said:


> 99.9% sure it's a rhom...possbily a GDR!...


I aggree it already has the diamond shape,and GDR's are a really nice looking rhom IMO !!!!!


----------

